# Digital ammeter/voltmeter



## bobcat2 (Aug 15, 2019)

Hello all,

As I'm restoring my SS12, I want to put an ammeter on it to monitor the charging system. I hate guessing where the needle is on a 30-30 analog gauge, I like to be a little more precise. I saw on Amazon they have a digital voltmeter/ammeter combo. Was curious if anyone has one or tried one?

Thanks,
bobcat2


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I have one that I bought off there several years ago that reads DC amps in addition to everything else. Works great. Quite pleased with it. 

Most multimeters out there don’t read DC amps. I’ll see if I can find they listing for you


----------



## bobcat2 (Aug 15, 2019)

Thanks, 

I found one I like, dash mount in a 1" hole, reads 12-24v and 0-20a.


----------

